# Generator question



## Maybe Someday (Feb 8, 2012)

Has anyone converted a generator from 240v to the required 120v 30 amp set up? Am i wasting my time doing this? What are my other options without buying a new generator?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

What kind of generator do you have that is only 240 volt? It would be easy enough to convert with a plug, you would hook up one leg plus neutral, versus having two legs hooked up.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

You can buy a short extension cord with 240 on one end and several 110's on the other. I have one.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Maybe Someday said:


> Has anyone converted a generator from 240v to the required 120v 30 amp set up? Am i wasting my time doing this? What are my other options without buying a new generator?


You can buy a dog bone (adapter) that does it for you. I bought a Coleman 5500 watt generator from a buddy and it was part of the deal. It converts the 4 prong 220 volt to a 120 volt 30 amp setup.


----------



## Maybe Someday (Feb 8, 2012)

*generator question*



bigfishtx said:


> What kind of generator do you have that is only 240 volt? It would be easy enough to convert with a plug, you would hook up one leg plus neutral, versus having two legs hooked up.


Does it matter which 120vac leg i use? I dont think it does but i wanted to ask before tearing anything up. I know i could just go and buy a adaptor but i have everything laying around to make a cord.


----------

